# Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen



## Slotti (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi zusammen,

nun bin ich seit ca 2 Monaten Pächter eines kleinen 650 qm großen Grundwasserteiches der L förmig zur Südseite hin mit Laubbäumen eingefasst ist. An der tiefsten Stelle ist er noch ca 2,5 Meter tief. Leider ist er an manchen Stellen bedingt durch das Laub auch gut 30-50 cm zugeschlammt. Prinzipiell wundert es mich eigentlich das der Teich nicht schon stärker zugeschlammt ist, da das Problem der Bäume sicher schon einige Jahre besteht. Daher gleich meine erste Frage:

1. Reguliert sich ein gesunder Teich selbst? Das heißt kann es sein das wenn alle Rahmenbedingungen passen ein Teich trotz Laubeinfall nicht großartig zuschlammt?

2. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Entschlammen durch Mikroorganismen gemacht? bzw funktioniert sowas? 

Hier mal ein Link dazu : http://em-world.eu/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=28&Itemid=44

diese Methode wurde mir von einem bekannten empfohlen der nutzt dieses Zeug allerdings nicht in einem Teich sondern zur Bodenverbesserung.

Würde mich freuen wenn der ein oder andere Gewässerexperte mir was dazu sagen kann.

Danke

Slotti


----------



## C.K. (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Schon mal geschaut, was das Zeug per Liter kostet und wieviel du brauchst? Muss auch nachdosiert werden.
Im kleinen Bereichen kann es unterstützen (Koiteiche etc.) , bei großen Wasserflächen hilft der Bagger.


----------



## Slotti (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Nach meiner Rechung bräuchte ich ca 120 Liter der Liter kostet zwischen 1-2 Euro, denke 2 Kuren sollten mal ausreichen. Interessant wäre halt zu wissen ob sich jemand schon damit auseinandergesetzt hat.

Bagger fällt flach da Grundwasserweiher, kann den nicht ablassen außerdem wohin mit dem Schlamm? teuer entsorgen?

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Slotti (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

@ Fischpaule 

danke für deine Ausführungen, also verstehe ich das richtig entweder Bäume fällen und somit den Eintrag von Laub verhindern oder ausbaggern sind die einzigen möglichkeiten?

Die daraus resultierende Frage ist, wenn ich nun die Bäume auf der Südseite fälle und somit speziell im Sommer mehr Sonne auf den Teich fällt , ist das dann nicht auch ein erheblicher Eingriff in das Ökosystem Teich?


Danke Slotti


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

1-2 euro??? da liegst du aber völlig verkehrt. der literpreis beträgt fast 15 euronen! (s.h.>> http://www.biohof-heidelicht.de/kds.../www.biohof-heidelicht.de/kds/shop/index2.htm ) 
ich glaube das wird richtig teuer...

btw. 650qm ist nicht viel. wie sind denn die abmasse deines teiches?


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

achja, wenn ich das richtig überflogen hab, dann zersetzt das zeug nicht dem schlamm, der sich am grund abgesetzt hat, sondern hauptsächlich nur den, der frei im wasser rumschwimmt.


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Das Zeug verklumpt auch das, was im Wasser rumschwimmt und sorgt für ein Absetzen des Materials, das ist richtig - nur ist klares Wasser kein Indiz für eine gute Wasserqualität. Die Hauptarbeit verrichten die Bakterien aber am Grund


das ist ja das was ich meine. er will ja den faulschlamm vom grund loswerden und dazu taugt das zeug, was er ins wasser kippen will nicht wirklich. da hilft nur der bagger (evtl. mit nem 18m ausleger).


----------



## Slotti (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

@ Fischpaule 

an Fischbesatz habe ich dabei eigentlich nicht gedacht, eigentlich wollte ich lediglich dem bestehenden Besatz und dem Gewässer ansich was gutes tun und eine Möglichkeit finden den Schlamm loszuwerden. Pimp my Teich sozusagen.
Aber so wie ich das hier lese lasse ich wohl besser die Finger davon und alles bleibt so wie es ist. :/

@ Schrauber78

der Bekannte "setzt" das Zeug selber aus Zuckerrohrmelasse an von daher bekäme ich das Zeug zum "EK" von 1-2 Euro was aber bei 120 Litern und 2 Euro auch schon ne stange Geld wäre. Der Teich hat ca 17x40 Meter. Hab mal ein kleines Foto hochgeladen.

http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/151007184247_082507141455.jpg 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

bei einer teichbreite von etwa 17 meter kommt man doch locker mit nem grossen bagger, der einen 10-12m ausleger hat, überall am teich hin. und den schlamm würde ich von einem ortsansässigen landwirt entsorgen lassen, der das zeug beiu sich auf dem feld als dünger verwenden kann


----------



## Slotti (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Naja ganz so einfach ist das Anfahren des Baggers (zufahrt usw) nicht dazu kommt dann noch die rechtliche Frage, ist das nun Sondermüll und zu entsorgen oder ist es wirklich Dünger den ich aufs Feld kippen kann.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Slotti (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Danke Danke,

bin auch total Happy das ich den recht kurzfristig bekommen habe, bei Interesse sende ich dir noch paar Fotos per PN.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

bei uns wurde vor 2 jahren der dorfteich ausgebaggert, da der durcheingeschwämmten sand und laub stark verschlammt war. den aushub hatte die gemeinde auf einen naheliegenden acker aubfahren lassen.
was soll denn daran sondermüll sein? das ist ganz normaler bioschlamm, ähnlich wie das zeug, was bei biogasanlagen übrig bleibt.
gut, das mit dem bagger ist nicht ganz einfach, wenn man keinen kennt der einem sowas einigermassen günstig organisieren kann, aber ich bin der meinung, dass man das nicht jedes jahr macht und man getrost mal das geld investieren sollte und dann aber die nächsten 20 jahre ruhe hat


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Gut dass Fischpaule zur fachlichen Seite schon was geschrieben hat... denn somit kann ich hier nach herzenslust ablachen:













Sorry, aber was einem heute alles so verkauft wird ist schon saugeil! Bitte aus was macht der dieses "Allheilmittel"?!? Aus ZUCKERROHR??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Buha... ich hab gerade echt Mühe so halbwegs die Fassung zu wahren!
Eigentlich fehlt jetzt nur noch, dass (mal wieder) jemand den Herrn Plocher ausbuddelt. :m
Nochmals Sorry!






Mindestens 7 Minuten später - hab nich auffe Uhr geschaut...


Also jetzt dann doch mal aus der rein fachlichen Sicht:
Was geht ist folgendes: 
Man kann freie Nährstoffe und auch Phytoplankton aus dem Wasser ausfällen (mittels Aluminium- oder Eisen-III-Oxid).
Man kann die Abbauprozesse organischer Substanzen beeinflussen und ggfs. sogar ein wenig beschleunigen (durch Regulation von pH-Wert, Sauerstoff-Haushalt, u.ä.).

Was definitiv nicht geht:
Man kann zentimeterdicken Schlamm nicht einfach so verschwinden lassen. Selbst mineralisiert bleibt da ja immer noch eine Schicht Material über - wo soll die denn hin? "In-Luft-auflösen" ist leider nach den mir bekannten Gesetzen der Physik nicht möglich. 
Mann kann auch ein nährstoffreiches Gewässer nicht einfach in ein nährstoffarmes Gewässer umwandeln.



Habe fertig... is aba imma noch seeeehr lustig!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Jo, die frei erfundenen Zertifikate sind immer das Beste! :m
Immerhin ein Gutes hat die Sache: Schaden wird´s dem Teich nicht. Denn wo NIX drin is, kann ja auch nix Schaden anrichten! 



OT:
Zum Thema Ökosiegel noch ne Story: Bei uns hier im Bergischen sind die Fischzüchter alle ganz stolz auf ihre "Bergische Ökoforelle" mit Siegel. 
Bedingung für das Qualitätsmerkmal ist, dass die Forelle mindestens 3 Monate vor ihrer Schlachtung im bergischen Quellwasser geschwommen ist und "Ökofutter" bekommen hat! :q
Nach den 3 Jahren vorher in Tschechien fragt ja keiner...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Na wie sieht denn "Ökofutter" bei Forellen aus? vielleicht Soja mit Fleischduft#c:q


Geil, wat ne Idee! Somit könnte man auch direkt den ersten Öko-Boilie kreieren! #6

Ich hab genauso wenig Plan was "Ökofutter" bei ner Forelle sein soll, wie ich leider immer noch nicht verstehe, wie diese ganzen Mikroorganismen-Klarwasser-Wundermittel wirken sollen.
Aber vielleicht liegt´s ja auch nur an mir... |rolleyes


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Jo das ist mir durchaus bewußt.
ich kenne Experimente von mehreren Hektar großen Seen die auf diese Weise (vorrübergehend) klares Wasser bekamen. Nur ist das halt ohne Filter recht aussichtlos, da langfristig was zu bewirken.
Im Gartenteich ist das natürlich ne andere Nummer...

Btw. gibt es z.B. an der Wahnbachtalsperre eine Phosphor-Eliminierungs-Anlage (PEA) die mittels Eisen-III-Oxid jedes Jahr TONNEN von Phosphor und Phytoplankton aus dem Wasser der Vorsperre siebt. Nur dadurch bleibt der Wasserkörper der Wahnbachsperre so geil klar (22m Secchi-Sichttiefe), dass man das Wasser ohne aufwendige Aufbereitung als Trinkwasser nutzt.



Mit Bakterien hat das aber nix zu tun!


----------



## Gummischuh (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Moin Farmer

_"...... Eigentlich fehlt jetzt nur noch, dass (mal wieder) jemand den Herrn Plocher ausbuddelt. :m........"

_Zu dem mag man stehen wie man will, aber an zwei Gewässern in der Nähe hat's funktioniert. .......Wie und warum auch immer#c


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Moin Farmer
> 
> _"...... Eigentlich fehlt jetzt nur noch, dass (mal wieder) jemand den Herrn Plocher ausbuddelt. :m........"
> 
> _Zu dem mag man stehen wie man will, aber an zwei Gewässern in der Nähe hat's funktioniert. .......Wie und warum auch immer#c


Ahjo... ich kenn da auch ein paar Gewässer... 
Wenn ich da zum richtigen Zeitpunkt ne Aspirin reinwerfe, ist der See ne Woche später auch glasklar!!! :m




@ Fischpaule:
Hmm joo... is ganz nett!


----------



## Slotti (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

@ Fischpaule und FoolishFarmer

genau um zu vermeiden einem solchen Hokuspokus auf den Leim zu gehen hab ich dieses Posting hier verfasst, auf den ersten Blick sieht sowas immer recht verlockend aus und wenn man sich nicht wirklich auskennt klingt sowas auch noch halbwegs logisch.

Jedenfalls nochmal danke für eure Ausführungen.

Als Teichpächter sollte ich mich auch ein wenig mit Gewässerbewirtschaftung auskennen hat jemand von euch beiden eventuell nen Buchtip für mich wo ich mich ein wenig einlesen kann?

Danke Slotti


----------



## Nullstein (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Hallo miteinander,

also ich fand das Buch von Geldhauser/Gerstner "Der Teichwirt" recht hilfreich. Liegt bei 29,90 Neupreis. ISBN-10: 3800145820 oder hier: http://www.amazon.de/Teichwirt-Franz-Geldhauser/dp/3800145820

Viele Grüße

Norman


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Was genau schwebt Dir denn thematisch vor @ slotti?!? 
Denn "Gewässerbewirtschaftung" ist ein viel zu unpräziser Ausdruck. Bei der Größe Deines Gewässers ist vermutlich "Teichwirtschaft" angebrachter, oder?

Zum Thema Gewässerökologie empfehle ich immer den Bick. 
Zum Thema Teichwirtschaft gibt´s ne Menge Fachliteratur - als Einstieg ist "der Teichwirt" sicherlich ganz gut.


----------



## Slotti (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

@ FoolishFarmer 
nur mal so zur info wenn ich mich besser auskennen würde müßte ich nicht fragen...... 

@ Fischpaule und Nullstein

Danke , werde dann wohl mal mit dem Teichwirt anfangen und mich ggf. mal nach Lehrgängen umgucken.


----------



## Koalabaer (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

mein Ratschlag: kein Bagger! keinen Baum fällen! und schon gar keine Chemische Keule!!!
dieses Teich entschlammen scheint ja momentan groß in Mode zu sein.Warum?Frage dich 
einfach mal wie dieses Gewässer bis jetzt klargekommen ist.
Ich meine, momentan würdest du sicherlich mehr Schaden als Nutzen anrichten.

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ FoolishFarmer
> nur mal so zur info wenn ich mich besser auskennen würde müßte ich nicht fragen......


Ist mir schon klar - daher auch meine Frage, was Dich genauer interessiert. Mit "Gewässerbewirtschaftung" kann vieles gemeint sein. Um Dir konkreter helfen zu können wären präzisere Angaben hilfreich.
Geht´s Dir z.B. um Fischbesatz, Fischmast, Fischzucht (fischereiliche Grundlagen), oder interessieren Dich mehr Ökologie und Stoffkreisläufe eines Gewässers (limnologische Grundlagen)?!?

So war das gemeint und nicht anders.


----------



## Slotti (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Hi nochmal,


ich denke in erster Linie wäre für mich mal wichtig ein solches Gewässer zu verstehen also Ökologie und Stoffkreisläufe eines Gewässers. Um gerade bei der Ursprungsfrage zu bleiben Sachen wie : Woher kommt der Schlamm, was macht der Schlamm, was kann oder muß ich überhaupt dagegen tun wären da schonmal interessant wobei das sicher nur ein winziger Teil ist.

Als Angler kommt dann sicher noch hinzu wenn man weiß wie es um sein Wasser bestellt ist , welche und vor allem wieviel Fische man in seinem Gewässer beheimaten kann. Grob gesagt welche Fische bei welchem Wasser

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Gummischuh (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Moin FoolishFarmer

_".........Ahjo... ich kenn da auch ein paar Gewässer... 
Wenn ich da zum richtigen Zeitpunkt ne Aspirin reinwerfe, ist der See ne Woche später auch glasklar!!! :m.........."

_Hmmmmm........was willste damit sagen ? ....Haste mit dem Zeuchs schon einmal 'n paar Versuche gemacht, die Dich zu Deiner Meinung geführt haben ?

Ich bin ja auch eher skeptisch bei solchen Dingen, aber was ich geschrieben habe, das ist schon wahr. Nur vollzog sich das nicht innerhalb von einer Woche.

Daraufhin habe ich mir mal 'n kleines Päkchen geholt und ein wenig damit herumgespielt. Gartentümpel, Regentonne usw.
Aber am beeindruckendsten fand ich folgendes.

Habe zwei gleiche, verschließbare Gläser mit jeweils 100ml Teichwasser und 50g abgestorbenem Pflanzenmaterial befüllt, verschlossen und einfach in der recht warmen Stube nebeneinander stehengelassen. Darüber hinaus habe ich etwa 1 Liter des Wassers mit wenigen Gramm des Zeugs versetzt und ebenfalls stehengelassen.

Jede Woche habe ich beide "Proben" geöffnet, aber nur eine mit wenigen Tropfen des mit dem Plochermehl angesetzten Wassers versetzt. ....Nicht gerührt, nicht geschüttelt oder sonstwas, sondern direkt danach wieder verschlossen.

Das habe ich mehrere Monate so gemacht, und immer wieder mit dem Mikroskop geschaut was abgeht.

Und nun wirst Du mir sicherlich erklären können, wieso es in der geplocherte Probe noch nach vielen Wochen nur so von Ciliaten (in der Hauptsache Glockenbäumchen) und Bärtierchen wimmelte, während in der Unbehandelten lediglich Bakterien zu finden waren.

Ich kann es nicht erklären, aber irgendwoher muss der Sauerstoff, den die Biester brauchen, ja hergekommen sein.
Wie erklärst Du Dir, bzw. mir diesen eklatanten Unterschied ?

|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Eigentlich weigere ich mich ja konsequent auf jegliche Diskussion über Herrn Plocher einzugehen - da gibt es einfach nichts zu diskutieren! #d


Aber, nur um mal ein Beispiel zu geben:


> Ich kann es nicht erklären, aber irgendwoher muss der Sauerstoff, den die Biester brauchen, ja hergekommen sein.


Schonmal mit ner Sauerstofftablette versucht? Die gibt´s in jedme Aquarienshop zu kaufen. :q



EDIT: Sorry, aber nu sind wir total OT! Ich werde meiner oben genannten Einstellung nun strikt Folge leisten!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*



Slotti schrieb:


> ich denke in erster Linie wäre für mich mal wichtig ein solches Gewässer zu verstehen also Ökologie und Stoffkreisläufe eines Gewässers. Um gerade bei der Ursprungsfrage zu bleiben Sachen wie : Woher kommt der Schlamm, was macht der Schlamm, was kann oder muß ich überhaupt dagegen tun wären da schonmal interessant wobei das sicher nur ein winziger Teil ist.


Dann gibt es für Dich nur ein wirklich gutes Buch:
"Grundzüge der Ökologie" von Hartmut Bick
Wirst Du in jedem Buchladen bestellen können und kostet als Version ohne feste Deckel unter 20,- Euro! :m


----------



## Slotti (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

So ist bestellt und werde mich mal durchwühlen. Danke :vik:

mal ne andere Frage hab jetzt mehrfach was über Teichmuscheln gelesen. Die würden das Wasser und auch den Schlamm Filtern. Was machen die Tierchen genau? Würde es sinn machen eventuell ein paar Muscheln zu besetzen? 

Irgendwie gefällt mir meine Gewässerfarbe nicht so wirklich die ersten 20 cm relativ klar dann wirds braun/grün sieht fast bischen modrig aus. 3 Großkarpfen hab ich bereits bei Sonnenschein an der Oberfläche ausgemacht(stehen nicht immer oben) und 2 kleinere bereits an der Angel gehabt (spiegler und schuppen). Irgendwie sollte ein Gewässer mit Karpfenbestand doch eher braun durch aufgewühlten Schlamm sein oder kann es sein das es da unten wirklich modert und nicht mal mehr die Karpfen drin wühlen?

Würden da Teichmuscheln helfen?

Fragen über Fragen;+ ganz schön komplex das Thema

Danke Slotti


----------



## Leif (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Hallo,

schlag dir die teichmuschen aus dem kopf.
Dein Weiher ist zwar schön aber ein absolutes Problemgewässer.

ich will dir es nicht vermiesen aber er wird mit Sicherheit immer Ärger machen.



Kein Ein und Ablauf und dann die ganzen bäume dazu. das ist sehr sehr tückisch.

Nun ja, jetzt muss man das bester rausmachen.

Wenn das Wasser recht klar war, sind nicht viele Karpfen driin. oder es ist echt schon ein leicht toxischer Schlamm.

Muscheln lieben sauerstoff. man kan sie eher als prophylaxe einsetzen.

Ich würde sagen, die bäume mmuessen weg und dann wird gebaggert.

Leif


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Teichmuscheln sind Filtrierer, aber sie filtern nicht etwa den Gewässerboden, sondern das Wasser.
Sicherlich holen sie zwar einen beträchtlichen Anteil an Nährstoffen aus dem Wasser, aber längst nicht alles.
Du kannst welche reinwerfen, schaden wird das nicht. Aber bei dem Kostenfaktor kannste auch drauf verzichten. Ist denn überhaupt gesichert, dass nicht schon Muscheln drin sind? 

Grünes Wasser ist i.d.R. eine Erscheinung bei zu hoher Schwebealgenproduktion (die wiederum Folge eines Nährstoffüberangebotes sind) - typisch bei Teichen. Solange die Karpfen da rumschwimmen würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen, fressen tun die schon. Sie sind eher noch problematisch, da sie den Grund ja stark aufwühlen und dadurch immer wieder Nährstoffe die bereits am Boden lagen aufwirbeln und so die Schwebealgen quasi füttern.


Mit den Bäumen ist das so ne Sache. Das Laub ist natürlich ein Problem für´s Gewässer... andererseits beschatten die Bäume aber ja auch.
Bäume weg = mehr Licht = noch mehr Schwebealgen. Ist auch nicht wirklich gut.
Kannst Du in dem Bereich wo die Bäume sind keine Laubnetze spannen? Dann hättest Du zumindest den Großteil des Laubs im Herbst aus dem Wasser.

Ausbaggern würd ich erstmal noch nicht. Schau Dir in Ruhe das Gewässer erstmal an... es wird ja so auch schon seit ein paar Jahren Bestand haben (und die Fische leben immer noch). 
Wenn Du die Problematik mit dem Schlamm weiterhin siehst, oder die Fische sterben, kannst Du immer noch mit dem Bagger anrücken.


----------



## Leif (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Hallo,

stimmt ausbaggern geht da auch nicht.
ne ne ne.


----------



## Gummischuh (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

HiLeif ) .....und Slotti

Bäume wech und Schlamm aufwühlen ? ...Nee, danach haste nur noch 'ne trübe Pfütze mit 30Grad Wassertemperatur im Sommer.
Ich denke, der Bäumepflanzer hat sich schon etwas dabei gedacht, diese zu setzen.

Wenn schon baggern, dann so etwas wie 'nen schmalen Graben, damit kein Niederschlagswasser mehr Nährstoffe in den Teich schwemmt.
Bei den Bäumen würde ich, wenn überhaupt, genau schauen, ob vielleicht der Ein oder Andere für eine Beschattung entbehrlich ist. Da muss man zwischen Schaden und Nutzen genau abwägen. 

Würde mir eher überlegen, da es ja nur ein kleiner Teich ist, diesen im Herbst durch ein Netz vor einfallendem Laub zu schützen. Hast zwar rund 2 Monate 'n büschn Stress, aber mir scheint es die einzig annehmbare Antwort auf dieses "Problem" zu sein.

Wennde klares Wasser willst, dann hol' die Fische raus. Die fressen Dir nur die Organismen wech, die Dein Wasser filtrieren, wie bspws. Wasserflöhe.
Muscheln im Schlamm zu versenken ist sinnlos.

Haste eigentlich mal gefragt, weshalb der Vorpächter den Teich abgegeben hat, oder den Vertrag nicht verlängern wollte ?


----------



## Gummischuh (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Moin Paule

*FoolishFarmer will damit sagen, das man mit ausreichend Kenntnissen sehr gut vorraussagen kann, wann in einem Gewässer ein Klarwasserstadium eintritt und somit sogar ein alter bakterienbesetzter Schuh als Placebo ausreichen würde, um einen Verblüffungseffekt zu erreichen

*Ich glaub' ja eher, FF wollte mir damit sagen, dass ich zu dösich bin, um meine Beobachtungen zu bewerten:g
Das es Klarwasserphasen gibt, das is' mir in den letzten 40 Jahren auch schon aufgefallen.

*Der springende Punkt ist, das du in ein geschlossenes System regelmäßig etwas zugesetzt hast und damit u.U. eine Nahrungsgrundlage (primär oder auch sekundär) für die dann festgestellten Organismen geschaffen hast

*Welche Nahrungsgrundlage sollte ich geschaffen haben ?
Davon ab, Nahrung war da. Die Organismen auch. Nur im unbehandelten Gefäß "kippte" die Zusammensetzung nach einer gewissen Zeit. Im Anderen gab' es sowas wie 'ne Entwicklung.
Natürlich hatte ich auch das zweite Behältnis, um annähernd Gleiches zu tun, jedes Mal mit Ex-Teichwasser (nur ohne wat inne) versetzt.
Im Dunklen habe ich es natürlich nicht gemacht. ...Wozu auch ? Bis auf die erwähnte Kleinigkeit gab es gleiche Voraussetzungen.
Hatte im Übrigen nicht den Anspruch, ein hochwissenschaftliches Projekt davon zu machen. Wollte eher meine Skepsis bestätigen.

*des weiteren gibt es eine ganze Menge Organismen [...] , die sehr gut mit wenig bzw. zeitweise sogar ohne Sauerstoff auskommen .....

*Jaklar, aber wenn Bärtierchen in einer "aktiven" Phase sind, benötigen sie recht viel Sauerstoff. Ebenso wie Glockenbäumchenkolonien.
In unbelüftetem Belebtschlamm machen die spätestens nach 'ner Stunde schlapp.

Natürlich kann man sowas nicht ohne Weiteres 1:1 auf ein Gewässer übertragen. Dennoch fand ich manches recht erstaunlich, weil die Unterschiede eben alles andere als unwesentlich waren.

Ich wollte das aber auch nicht ausdiskutieren. Wollte es bestenfalls nur mal gesagt haben.

Wer partout nicht über den Tellerrand hinausschauen möchte, der muss es ja auch nicht.

#h


----------



## Slotti (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Hi nochmal,

ok ich werde alles erstmal so lassen.

Der Vorpächter hat aus zeitlichen Gründen abgegeben, dem gings aber auch weniger ums Angeln und sicherlich nicht weil mit dem Gewässer irgendwas nicht stimmt.

Rotaugen, Schleien, Karpfen, Barsch und Brasse hab ich bisher gefangen , wobei vermehrt Barsche drin sind (alle nur so ca 10cm). Die Fische machen zumindest an der Angel auch einen fitten eindruck, speziell der kleine Spiegler von ca 25cm hat schon ganz ordendtlich gezogen.
Weißfisch fängt man wesentlich weniger als Barsch, denke der rückt der Brut ganz schön zu leibe. Werde versuchen den Barsch gezielt abzuangeln.

Das Wasser hab ich in einem Aquaristik laden untersuchen lassen. Die Werte waren soweit eigentlich ok bis auf den Sauerstoffsättigung.

KH Karbonathärte : 9 (dkh)
PH Wert: 8,2
Nitrit, Nitrat,Phosphat: 0 (sehr gut meinte der fachhändler)
Sauerstoffsättigung : 45%

das Ganze war am 20.09.07


----------



## Leif (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Hi du,

sind bei euch Gewässer mangelwareß

In welcher Preiskategorie befindet sich der preis ungefähr?

Leif


----------



## Slotti (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Du mußt schon Glück haben um kruzfristig an ein Gewässer zu kommen, in meinem Fall ginge es nur weil ich den Pächter des Nachbarteiches kenne und er den Kontakt zum Vorpächter herstellen konnte und er mich dem Eigentümer als Nachpächter vorgeschlagen hat. Es extistieren wartelisten mit mehr als 50 Interessenten, also auf dem normalen weg kannste das knicken.

Davon ab habe ich ein Tauschangebot bereits ausgeschlagen, der Weiher wäre zwar locker doppelt so groß und für die Fischerei wesentlich besser geeignet, allerdings ist da gerade so viel Land mit dabei das zu ein Wohnwagen und noch ein Grill unterbringen kannst.

An meinem Teich hab ich nochmal soviel Land wie Wasserfläche dabei insgesammt 13,5 Ar und im Rücken einen schönen kleinen Fluß (Barbenregion) für den ich auch einen Fischereischein besitze.

Ein schöner Angelteich is zwar was schönes aber das drumherum muß für mich zwecks Erholung usw auch stimmen.

als Anhaltspunkt die Pacht liegt pro Jahr zwischen 300-400 euro

Gruß Slotti


----------



## opi2001 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Moin Moin,
als ich habe auch einen Teich ca. 2400 qm und habe das gleiche Problem mit Blättern und Schlamm. Ich kann dir blos empfehlen den Teich mit einem Bagger bzw. die Ränder zu schlämmen. Eine komplette Teichsanierung bei deiner Größe kostet ca 8000 Euro!!!!
Wenn du Dir einen Kettenbagger übers WE mietest kostet dich der Bagger ca.400 Euro + Transport(Preisunterschiede bestehen in unterschiedlichen Regionen) .Dann bezahlst du noch einen Baggerfahrer der dir das macht und das sind nochmal 150 Euro.
Da ich aus beruflich selber Baggerfahrer bin würde ich sagen in max. 10 Stunden hast ein Baggerführer den Teich gemacht.Und der Schlamm den lass mal 1 Jahr lang liegen da hast du den besten Mutterboder (Humus) der Welt. Brauchst keinen Schlamm entsorgen das ist ne reine Geldschneiderei!! Gartenfreunde werden sich um den Boden streiten.Mit dem Zeug was da alles so angepriesen wird würde ich die Fingerlassen weil da meistens irgendwie eine Chemiekeule drin ist.Was natürlich ist ,sollte auch natürlich gepflegt werden.Habe selber schon paar Teiche geschlemmt und nächstes Jahr ist meiner dran.Also investiere die Euros und du hast dann wieder für Jahre Ruhe .


----------



## Gummischuh (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Hi Slotti

Richtige Probennahme ist ebenso wichtig wie die Analytik.

Gerade in Bezug auf Sauerstoff. Erstens muss die Analyse sehr schnell vonstatten gehen, wie Paule schon schrieb, und zweitens kannste nicht einfach so das Wasser in's Gefäß blubbern lassen. Normalerweise evakuiert man zunächst das Gefäß. Also, die Luft muss komplett raus. Erst unter Wasser wird geöffnet.
Macht auch nicht viel Sinn, die Probe aus dem Oberflächenwasser zu nehmen. Aussagekräftiger wäre, die Probe kurz oberhalb des Schlammes zu entnehmen. ....Du siehst, ......alles nicht so einfach. Zumal alles Wechselwirkungen unterliegt. .....Einen Parameter zu messen bringt oft wenig. Das kann zwei Stunden später schon wieder anders aussehen. Dat is', als wennde von 'nem Einzelbild auf den ganzen Film schließen wolltest.

Beobachten bringt es oft viel mehr. Wennde kaum sauerstoffliebende Organismen findest, dann brauchste den O2-Gehalt nicht mehr zu messen. Bedarf zwar auch einiger Erfahrung, aber es ist ein total spannender Bereich. Brauchst nur ein halbwegs korrektes Mikroskop und ein vernünftiges Bestimmungsbuch. Gibt auch ein recht günstiges Büchlein von der Abwassertechnischen Vereinigung "ATV". Bezieht sich zwar eher, wie der Name schon andeutet, auf Abwasser, aber das passt schon.

Wenn Du in die Materie, Wasser und dessen Untersuchung einsteigen möchtest, dann wäre so'n Kurs schon nicht schlecht. Vielleicht bietet so etwas ja auch die VHS bei Dir vor Ort an.

Und wennde dann noch tiefer einsteigen willst, dann kannste mal gucken, ob Du irgendwo günstig das Buch "Wasser und Wasseruntersuchung" von Leonhardt A. Hütter schiessen kannst. Is' sowas wie die Bibel der Wasseranalyse. Steht zwar sehr viel über die ganzen Verfahren der Analytik drinne, aber eben auch alles sonstige rund um alle Wässer.

Die Barsche würde ich allerdings nicht gerade entfernen. Die helfen Dir die Brut zu dezimieren.

Ich wünsch' Dir viel Spass und Erfolg an und mit Deinem Kleinod.

|wavey:


----------



## Slotti (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Hi Fischpaule  und Gummischuh #h

der Aquaristikmensch meinte im Teichbereich sei es nichts ungewöhnliches das der PH wert eher im alkalischen Bereich liegt. Zitat von ihm der beste PH wert ist ein stabiler PH wert. Aufgrund der relativ hohen Karbonathärte müsse ich mir mal so schnell keine Sorgen machen das der Teich kippt.

Da der Laubeintrag den PH wert eher in den sauren Bereich treiben sollte werte ich das jetzt mal als gutes Zeichen das er noch relativ alkalisch ist oder? 

Das Messgefäß wurde übrigends ca 30 cm unter Wasser befüllt und auch unter Wasser verschlossen um eine möglichst genau Sauerstoffmessung durchführen zu können.

Inwiefern ich mich in die Materie einarbeiten will weiß ich noch nicht so wirklich , allerdings finde ich das im Moment doch alles sehr spannend und als Teichpächter sollte ein wenig Grundwissen nicht schaden denke ich.

An der tiefsten Stelle hat er ja noch 2,5 m also juckt mich erstmal der Schlamm nicht mehr, solange mein Teich stabil und mein Wasser gesund ist.

Mal ein fettes Danke an alle die sich hier in den Thread eingeklinkt haben und mir Tips zu Verfügung stehen. #6#6

Slotti


----------



## bernie1 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen mit Mikroorganismen*

Hier ein guter Link

http://groups.msn.com/ewaldsee/httpwwwwasserwissendeabwasserlexikonsseehtm.msnw

Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------

